# Solved: Only three brightness settings on LCD HDTV?



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

On the Emerson, even the darkest setting is too bright for me.

Do other HD-TVs besides Emerson come with only 3 brightness settings?

For example, computer monitors can have up to 10 brightness settings on the monitor itself.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My LCD monitors have a continuously variable brightness and contrast setting.

Try changing the contrast setting on that TV, maybe that will help as well.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

There's no contrast setting. 

Rather:

TV Setup:
picture
channel setup
v-chip setup
language
caption
back light (bright / normal / dark) - mine is set to "dark" yet is still too bright
color temp (cool / normal / warm) - mine is set to "warm"
DTVCC

BTW, it's a cheap Emerson SLC195EM8


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Cheap is right! What options are under the Picture settings?


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

oops! You're right. I hadn't leafed thru the manual completely, rather just checked the table of contents for brightness adjustment.

I just checked, and there is Picture Adjustment.
(brightness, contrast, color, tint, sharpness)

Though the Emerson's process is very awkward to handle, since the remote is defective, I finally figured out how to set the brightness at the lowest (on the scale of 1 to 10). As well as contrast, also at lowest on scale of 1 to 10.

As example of its awkwardness:

"Volume Up" on the TV's side panel, is equivalent to "ENTER"
"Channel Up/Down" is what increases or decreases brightness/contrast.
Very non-intuitive.

It doesn't seem to have gotten any dimmer despite them being set at "1". I'll have to see - I have yet to buy a DVD player and/or antenna to tell for sure.

*I have another question related to my HDTV, since I'm seeking to buy a Universal Remote:

If PC speakers will be connected to the TV to improve my sound quality, would a THREE-DEVICE remote be able to control the volume of the TV (even if the sound emits via the external speakers rather than the TV's inferior speakers)?*


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

See Step-By-Step: Polish Your TV's Picture
Here's how to recalibrate your television's picture settings for the best possible image quality.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The volume control of the sound should still be controlled by the TV if it's like most sets.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Thanks again


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Uh, even though I've used the tool in the past (when requested) I remember that it took quite a bit of searching on my part to figure out how to mark "thread solved".

I usually only remember procedures that are intuitive.

I.E. Just now, when I clicked on Thread-Tools, I saw 2 choices (Printable-view & Email)

I know there's a key element I'm missing; unfortunately, I'll probably keep forgetting as long as it's non-intuitive for me personally.
 

*UPDATE: I JUST CHECKED AGAIN UPON POSTING THIS, WHEREUPON I NOW SEE THE COMPLETE DROP-DOWN MENU. I HAVE NO IDEA WHY BEFORE ONLY 2 CHOICES WERE AVAILABLE.*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We hide it randomly to confuse you.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

btw, I'm currently also baffled by a Zen V Plus MP3 player I just got; I find their manual, cust. svc. & software to be as lousy & with needlessly time-consuming junk as Windows. Subject for another post, maybe soon, depending... 
oops - just realized I may have put my foot in my mouth, considering you're MVP


----------

